# Fliesskommazahl von der Konsole kann nicht einlesen



## Xching (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen;

Ich habe wieder ein kleine Problem, das ist, dass Fliesskommazahl(betrag,zinssatz) von der Konsole  nicht einlesen kann.ich hoffe dass ihr mir weiter helfen könnte. Ich möchte gern 1000.0 anstatt 1000 bei der Wert von betrag eingeben und bei dem ZInssatz 10.5 anstatt 10 eingeben



```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class GDP2B {

public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		Scanner scanner = new Scanner ( System.in);
		double betrag;
		double zinssatz;
		int laufzeit;
		double endkapital;
		
		
		
		System.out.println("Bitte geben Betrag ein: " );
		betrag = scanner.nextDouble();
		System.out.println("Bitte geben Zinssatz ein: " );
		zinssatz = scanner.nextDouble();
		System.out.println("Bitte geben Laufzeit ein: " );
		laufzeit = scanner.nextInt( );
		
		
		for(int i = 1;i < 6;i++)
			i= (int) laufzeit;
			
			// Brechnung des Endkapitals
			endkapital = betrag*Math.pow((1+zinssatz/100),laufzeit);
			System.out.println("Guthaben nach"+laufzeit+".Jahr: "+endkapital+" Euro");

	}

}
```


Ich könnte so eingeben , ohne kommazahl

Bitte geben Betrag ein: 
1000
Bitte geben Zinssatz ein: 
10
Bitte geben Laufzeit ein: 
5
Nach5.Jahr:1610.5100000000004EURO


----------



## Xeonkryptos (5. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst es auf der Konsole eingeben, nur auf der Konsole müsste das dann "," heißen und nicht ".". Dann erkennt er es als eine Kommazahl an und verwertet diese auch so. Im Programm selber musst immer mit "." schreiben, aber auf einer Konsole, die auf einem deutschen Sprachpaket läuft, heißt es ","!

Probier es mal aus.


----------

